# Suggestions On Component Upgrades/Upgrade Priorities



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Upgrading my rig. It's been running pretty sluggish lately and I'm due for upgrades anyhow. I took the initiative on the first upgrade after a little bit of research and ordered one of these: 

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820250087

I'm going to install w10 on there from scratch and use my current hdd for storage. 

I'm thinking video card for next upgrade. I've been split screening lately and I don't think my current card is handling that so well. Suggestions on a video card, and possibly other necessary upgrades? Maybe I should be prioritizing something before video card? I have 4x 2gb ripjaw ram and I read in a few places 8gb is more than enough for a gaming PC so I wasn't sure that was even worth upgrading. My current hardware is in my profile there to the left.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Explain your sluggishness.

How much are you looking to spend on a graphics card? What sort of games do you play?

8GB should be fine still for today's games and Windows 10.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Sluggish. I'll try to explain one of the main scenarios. When I start my PC up I click firefox and my autohotkey program for Path Of Exile and I wait maybe 2 minutes for the browser to actually pop up. If I say, open facebook in a tab and maybe a page on the Path Of Exile forums, or my gmail or whatever It'll completely freeze for maybe a minute or two then everything just BOOM unfreezes and opens. If I have Path Of Exile on one monitor and I'm doing a search on a browser on monitor number 2 sometimes the game AND the browser it all freezes, and then boom a minute or two later it'll all unfreeze and function. It's really annoying but I've become used to it. My laptop doesn't do this stuff... If I have a loading screen on Path Of Exile because I'm jumping to another instance, if I dare click on the other monitor to check something while the loading screen is up that's almost a guaranteed game freeze and kicked back to login screen. 

I don't really play the "mainstream" popular games. I play Path Of Exile A LOT. Beside that I just play other steam games between Path Of Exile seasons. Pay Day 2, Final Fantasy's, stuff like that. Hearthstone, Rocket League sometimes w/ my friends. Mortal Kombat. Street Fighter. 

I know one of my mates mentioned bitcoins or something made graphics card prices go sorta crazy. I'd like to keep it say, under 300$.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's get a look at everything on your PC:s

https://www.techsupportforum.com/13553-how-to-find-your-system-specifications/


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The problem with video cards is the prices went through the roof a year and 1/2 ago and while they have dropped a little, they are still really high and there is little under $300 of value out there. I have the same issue in one pc and found a fairly decent R9 280X under $200 which is a better card than you have and I have seen 290X cards also at decent prices.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

https://speccy.piriform.com/results/ojOWCIiRHN7aASmlVMGvq3M

Does that show you everything? Man, I'm so over this PC running so poorly. I had craigslist up in a tab, then this thread, and was opening speccy thing in a third and that literally froze up and was like "page running slow" msg. I clicked wait and it all opened up after a min but damn it's getting old. So whatever I need to do I'm ready to do! I want this thing running smooth, and quiet.

Edit: I don't know if I linked that snap shot correctly. I'm attaching a snipping of my summary page.


----------



## gumchewr (Apr 3, 2008)

Do your hard drive activity lights seem to be always flashing? I'm wondering if "page swapping" is the culprit here.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Does that show you everything?


Everything about the computer, nothing identifying to you other than you first name.

If you do a scan with Arvia, does it report back any problems? The hardware should be able to keep up with your demand.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

gumchewr said:


> Do your hard drive activity lights seem to be always flashing? I'm wondering if "page swapping" is the culprit here.


Which lights would those be? I don't see any constantly flashing lights on the tower. 



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Everything about the computer, nothing identifying to you other than you first name.
> 
> If you do a scan with Arvia, does it report back any problems? The hardware should be able to keep up with your demand.


Doesn't look like it, no. I have the new ssd. Got it yesterday. I'm going to see if I can install that, and get windows 10 running on it. I'm going to try my laptop's key, and if that doesn't work just buy one off one of the many websites I see selling the keys. 


```
Free Antivirus
Report file date: Wednesday, April 04, 2018  17:42


The program is running as an unrestricted full version.
Online services are available.

Licensee        : Free
Serial number   : 0000149996-AVHOE-0000001
Platform        : Windows 7 Home Premium
Windows version : (Service Pack 1)  [6.1.7601]
Boot mode       : Normally booted
Username        : SYSTEM
Computer name   : JON-PC

Version information:
build.dat       : 15.0.34.27    121293 Bytes   2/22/2018 10:58:00
AVSCAN.EXE      : 15.0.34.24   1589688 Bytes    3/1/2018 22:35:40
AVSCANRC.DLL    : 15.0.34.12     64432 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:36
LUKE.DLL        : 15.0.34.21     82144 Bytes    3/1/2018 22:35:46
AVSCPLR.DLL     : 15.0.34.21    156888 Bytes    3/1/2018 22:35:40
REPAIR.DLL      : 15.0.34.24    772488 Bytes    3/1/2018 22:35:40
repair.rdf      : 1.0.39.94    1809740 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:09
AVREG.DLL       : 15.0.34.12    456632 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:35
avlode.dll      : 15.0.34.27   1006824 Bytes    3/1/2018 22:35:39
avlode.rdf      : 14.0.5.142    204933 Bytes    3/1/2018 22:35:47
XBV00009.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:41
XBV00010.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:41
XBV00011.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00012.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00013.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00014.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00015.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00016.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00017.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00018.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00019.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00020.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00021.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00022.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00023.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00024.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00025.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00026.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00027.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00028.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00029.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00030.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00031.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00032.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00033.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00034.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00035.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00036.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00037.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00038.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00039.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00040.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00041.VDF    : 8.14.39.30      2048 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:42
XBV00146.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:43
XBV00147.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:43
XBV00148.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:43
XBV00149.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:43
XBV00150.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:43
XBV00151.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:43
XBV00152.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:43
XBV00153.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:43
XBV00154.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00155.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00156.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00157.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00158.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00159.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00160.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00161.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00162.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00163.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00164.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00165.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00166.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00167.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00168.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00169.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00170.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00171.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00172.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00173.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00174.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00175.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00176.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00177.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00178.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00179.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00180.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00181.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00182.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00183.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00184.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00185.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00186.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00187.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00188.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00189.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00190.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00191.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00192.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00193.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00194.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00195.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:44
XBV00196.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00197.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00198.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00199.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00200.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00201.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00202.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00203.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00204.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00205.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00206.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00207.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00208.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00209.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00210.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00211.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00212.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00213.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00214.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00215.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00216.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00217.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00218.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00219.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00220.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00221.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00222.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00223.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00224.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00225.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00226.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00227.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00228.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00229.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00230.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00231.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00232.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00233.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00234.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:45
XBV00235.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00236.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00237.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00238.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00239.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00240.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00241.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00242.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00243.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00244.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00245.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00246.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00247.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00248.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00249.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00250.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00251.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00252.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00253.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00254.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00255.VDF    : 8.14.50.188     2048 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:46
XBV00000.VDF    : 7.14.1.132  155588096 Bytes   4/25/2017 23:05:21
XBV00001.VDF    : 7.14.18.244 21405696 Bytes   7/26/2017 16:19:50
XBV00002.VDF    : 8.14.39.30  23936512 Bytes  12/20/2017 16:16:41
XBV00003.VDF    : 8.14.43.156  6366720 Bytes   1/17/2018 20:11:03
XBV00004.VDF    : 8.14.46.210  5484544 Bytes   2/14/2018 00:21:25
XBV00005.VDF    : 8.14.49.50   4027904 Bytes    3/9/2018 19:03:05
XBV00006.VDF    : 8.14.49.122   691712 Bytes   3/13/2018 13:46:31
XBV00007.VDF    : 8.14.50.78   1372672 Bytes   3/20/2018 03:36:33
XBV00008.VDF    : 8.14.50.188  1441280 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:41
XBV00042.VDF    : 8.14.50.190    19456 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:41
XBV00043.VDF    : 8.14.50.192    20992 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:41
XBV00044.VDF    : 8.14.50.194    21504 Bytes   3/24/2018 05:31:41
XBV00045.VDF    : 8.14.50.198   343552 Bytes   3/25/2018 17:14:21
XBV00046.VDF    : 8.14.50.200     2048 Bytes   3/25/2018 17:14:21
XBV00047.VDF    : 8.14.50.210    86016 Bytes   3/25/2018 17:14:21
XBV00048.VDF    : 8.14.50.218    66560 Bytes   3/25/2018 17:14:21
XBV00049.VDF    : 8.14.50.226    92672 Bytes   3/25/2018 13:15:59
XBV00050.VDF    : 8.14.50.230   489984 Bytes   3/26/2018 13:15:59
XBV00051.VDF    : 8.14.50.232    40960 Bytes   3/26/2018 13:15:59
XBV00052.VDF    : 8.14.50.234     9216 Bytes   3/26/2018 13:15:59
XBV00053.VDF    : 8.14.50.242    15360 Bytes   3/26/2018 13:15:59
XBV00054.VDF    : 8.14.50.244    41984 Bytes   3/26/2018 13:15:59
XBV00055.VDF    : 8.14.50.248    29184 Bytes   3/26/2018 13:15:59
XBV00056.VDF    : 8.14.50.250    28672 Bytes   3/26/2018 17:39:09
XBV00057.VDF    : 8.14.50.252    25088 Bytes   3/26/2018 17:39:09
XBV00058.VDF    : 8.14.50.254    19968 Bytes   3/26/2018 17:39:09
XBV00059.VDF    : 8.14.51.0      24064 Bytes   3/26/2018 19:38:46
XBV00060.VDF    : 8.14.51.2      25600 Bytes   3/26/2018 01:27:18
XBV00061.VDF    : 8.14.51.4      75776 Bytes   3/26/2018 02:43:48
XBV00062.VDF    : 8.14.51.6     132096 Bytes   3/27/2018 02:43:48
XBV00063.VDF    : 8.14.51.14     29696 Bytes   3/27/2018 02:43:48
XBV00064.VDF    : 8.14.51.22     28160 Bytes   3/27/2018 02:43:48
XBV00065.VDF    : 8.14.51.30     31744 Bytes   3/27/2018 02:43:48
XBV00066.VDF    : 8.14.51.38     38912 Bytes   3/27/2018 02:43:48
XBV00067.VDF    : 8.14.51.40      2560 Bytes   3/27/2018 02:43:48
XBV00068.VDF    : 8.14.51.42     34816 Bytes   3/27/2018 02:43:48
XBV00069.VDF    : 8.14.51.44     44544 Bytes   3/27/2018 02:43:48
XBV00070.VDF    : 8.14.51.50    100864 Bytes   3/27/2018 21:01:05
XBV00071.VDF    : 8.14.51.52     82944 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00072.VDF    : 8.14.51.54     19968 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00073.VDF    : 8.14.51.56      6656 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00074.VDF    : 8.14.51.58     11264 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00075.VDF    : 8.14.51.60     11264 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00076.VDF    : 8.14.51.62     30720 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00077.VDF    : 8.14.51.64     19968 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00078.VDF    : 8.14.51.66     13824 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00079.VDF    : 8.14.51.68     27648 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00080.VDF    : 8.14.51.70     17920 Bytes   3/28/2018 21:01:05
XBV00081.VDF    : 8.14.51.72     75264 Bytes   3/28/2018 22:49:22
XBV00082.VDF    : 8.14.51.74    153088 Bytes   3/29/2018 22:49:22
XBV00083.VDF    : 8.14.51.76     28672 Bytes   3/29/2018 22:49:22
XBV00084.VDF    : 8.14.51.78     30720 Bytes   3/29/2018 22:49:22
XBV00085.VDF    : 8.14.51.80     39424 Bytes   3/29/2018 22:49:22
XBV00086.VDF    : 8.14.51.82     15360 Bytes   3/29/2018 22:49:23
XBV00087.VDF    : 8.14.51.84      2048 Bytes   3/29/2018 22:49:23
XBV00088.VDF    : 8.14.51.86     39424 Bytes   3/29/2018 22:49:23
XBV00089.VDF    : 8.14.51.88     19456 Bytes   3/29/2018 13:59:32
XBV00090.VDF    : 8.14.51.90     40960 Bytes   3/29/2018 13:59:32
XBV00091.VDF    : 8.14.51.92     78336 Bytes   3/29/2018 13:59:32
XBV00092.VDF    : 8.14.51.94    113664 Bytes   3/30/2018 13:59:33
XBV00093.VDF    : 8.14.51.96     14336 Bytes   3/30/2018 13:59:33
XBV00094.VDF    : 8.14.51.98     11264 Bytes   3/30/2018 13:59:33
XBV00095.VDF    : 8.14.51.100     4608 Bytes   3/30/2018 13:59:33
XBV00096.VDF    : 8.14.51.108    28672 Bytes   3/30/2018 13:59:33
XBV00097.VDF    : 8.14.51.114    24576 Bytes   3/30/2018 13:59:33
XBV00098.VDF    : 8.14.51.120    15872 Bytes   3/30/2018 13:59:33
XBV00099.VDF    : 8.14.51.126    31232 Bytes   3/30/2018 15:59:33
XBV00100.VDF    : 8.14.51.132    20480 Bytes   3/30/2018 17:59:32
XBV00101.VDF    : 8.14.51.134    12288 Bytes   3/30/2018 17:59:32
XBV00102.VDF    : 8.14.51.136     2048 Bytes   3/30/2018 04:11:53
XBV00103.VDF    : 8.14.51.138    67072 Bytes   3/30/2018 12:16:53
XBV00104.VDF    : 8.14.51.140   155648 Bytes   3/31/2018 12:16:53
XBV00105.VDF    : 8.14.51.142    31744 Bytes   3/31/2018 12:16:53
XBV00106.VDF    : 8.14.51.144    19456 Bytes   3/31/2018 12:16:53
XBV00107.VDF    : 8.14.51.146    18432 Bytes   3/31/2018 12:16:53
XBV00108.VDF    : 8.14.51.148     7168 Bytes   3/31/2018 12:16:53
XBV00109.VDF    : 8.14.51.150    13312 Bytes   3/31/2018 03:52:48
XBV00110.VDF    : 8.14.51.152   216064 Bytes    4/1/2018 14:06:33
XBV00111.VDF    : 8.14.51.154    29184 Bytes    4/1/2018 14:06:33
XBV00112.VDF    : 8.14.51.156     5632 Bytes    4/1/2018 14:06:33
XBV00113.VDF    : 8.14.51.158     9216 Bytes    4/1/2018 14:06:33
XBV00114.VDF    : 8.14.51.160    11776 Bytes    4/1/2018 14:06:33
XBV00115.VDF    : 8.14.51.162    17408 Bytes    4/1/2018 14:06:33
XBV00116.VDF    : 8.14.51.164     9216 Bytes    4/1/2018 14:06:33
XBV00117.VDF    : 8.14.51.166   212992 Bytes    4/2/2018 13:44:29
XBV00118.VDF    : 8.14.51.168    12800 Bytes    4/2/2018 13:44:29
XBV00119.VDF    : 8.14.51.174     5632 Bytes    4/2/2018 13:44:29
XBV00120.VDF    : 8.14.51.180     7680 Bytes    4/2/2018 13:44:29
XBV00121.VDF    : 8.14.51.186    39936 Bytes    4/2/2018 13:44:29
XBV00122.VDF    : 8.14.51.192    19968 Bytes    4/2/2018 19:17:22
XBV00123.VDF    : 8.14.51.198    10240 Bytes    4/2/2018 19:17:22
XBV00124.VDF    : 8.14.51.200    18432 Bytes    4/2/2018 19:17:22
XBV00125.VDF    : 8.14.51.202    18944 Bytes    4/2/2018 19:17:22
XBV00126.VDF    : 8.14.51.204    37888 Bytes    4/2/2018 10:08:32
XBV00127.VDF    : 8.14.51.206    74240 Bytes    4/3/2018 10:08:33
XBV00128.VDF    : 8.14.51.208    27648 Bytes    4/3/2018 10:08:33
XBV00129.VDF    : 8.14.51.210    13312 Bytes    4/3/2018 10:08:33
XBV00130.VDF    : 8.14.51.214    12288 Bytes    4/3/2018 10:08:33
XBV00131.VDF    : 8.14.51.216     8704 Bytes    4/3/2018 10:08:33
XBV00132.VDF    : 8.14.51.218     8192 Bytes    4/3/2018 10:08:33
XBV00133.VDF    : 8.14.51.220     6656 Bytes    4/3/2018 10:08:33
XBV00134.VDF    : 8.14.51.222     7680 Bytes    4/3/2018 10:08:33
XBV00135.VDF    : 8.14.51.224    58368 Bytes    4/3/2018 10:08:33
XBV00136.VDF    : 8.14.51.226    53248 Bytes    4/4/2018 10:08:33
XBV00137.VDF    : 8.14.51.228     4608 Bytes    4/4/2018 10:08:33
XBV00138.VDF    : 8.14.51.230     6656 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:09
XBV00139.VDF    : 8.14.51.232    54784 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:09
XBV00140.VDF    : 8.14.51.234    10752 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:09
XBV00141.VDF    : 8.14.51.246     2048 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:09
XBV00142.VDF    : 8.14.52.2       2560 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:09
XBV00143.VDF    : 8.14.52.14     99328 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:09
XBV00144.VDF    : 8.14.52.26      2560 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:09
XBV00145.VDF    : 8.14.52.38     60416 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:09
LOCAL000.VDF    : 8.14.52.38  231037952 Bytes    4/4/2018 21:25:41
Engine version  : 8.3.50.2  
AEBB.DLL        : 8.1.3.2        71144 Bytes  10/28/2017 13:30:44
AECORE.DLL      : 8.3.15.0      274792 Bytes   3/28/2018 02:43:48
AECRYPTO.DLL    : 8.2.1.2       141800 Bytes  12/11/2017 18:35:13
AEDROID.DLL     : 8.4.4.0      2801640 Bytes   2/14/2018 15:08:31
AEEMU.DLL       : 8.1.3.10      420248 Bytes  10/28/2017 13:30:44
AEEXP.DLL       : 8.4.5.2       399464 Bytes   2/22/2018 23:03:12
AEGEN.DLL       : 8.1.8.330     707016 Bytes    3/8/2018 22:03:51
AEHELP.DLL      : 8.3.3.0       299728 Bytes   8/31/2017 04:07:24
AEHEUR.DLL      : 8.1.6.236   11778640 Bytes   3/16/2018 13:37:31
AELIBINF.DLL    : 8.2.1.6        79464 Bytes  11/14/2017 16:53:57
AEMOBILE.DLL    : 8.1.20.2      362072 Bytes   2/14/2018 15:08:32
AEOFFICE.DLL    : 8.4.5.0       677928 Bytes    3/5/2018 13:52:48
AEPACK.DLL      : 8.4.2.84      835856 Bytes   3/28/2018 02:43:48
AERDL.DLL       : 8.2.2.50     1263912 Bytes  12/11/2017 18:35:13
AESBX.DLL       : 8.2.22.16    1667056 Bytes    3/5/2018 13:52:48
AESCN.DLL       : 8.3.8.0       158416 Bytes  10/20/2017 16:22:17
AESCRIPT.DLL    : 8.3.4.56      993784 Bytes   3/20/2018 11:12:34
AEVDF.DLL       : 8.3.3.6       154264 Bytes  10/28/2017 13:30:46
AVWINLL.DLL     : 15.0.34.12     37448 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:33
AVPREF.DLL      : 15.0.34.12     63920 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:35
AVREP.DLL       : 15.0.34.12    234888 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:35
AVARKT.DLL      : 15.0.34.12    241096 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:34
SQLITE3.DLL     : 15.0.34.12    473256 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:44
AVSMTP.DLL      : 15.0.34.12     90392 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:36
NETNT.DLL       : 15.0.34.12     26568 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:42
CommonImageRc.dll: 15.0.34.12   3878048 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:33
CommonTextRc.dll: 15.0.34.12     81568 Bytes  12/15/2017 00:15:34

Configuration settings for the scan:
Jobname.............................: Quick scan
Configuration file..................: C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\Antivirus\quicksysscan.avp
Reporting...........................: default
Primary action......................: Interactive
Secondary action....................: Ignore
Scan master boot sector.............: on
Scan boot sector....................: on
Boot sectors........................: C:, ":, 
Process scan........................: on
Scan registry.......................: on
Search for rootkits.................: off
Integrity checking of system files..: off
Scan all files......................: Intelligent file selection
Scan archives.......................: on
Limit recursion depth...............: 20
Smart extensions....................: on
Macrovirus heuristic................: on
File heuristic......................: extended
Skipped files.......................: 

Start of the scan: Wednesday, April 04, 2018  17:42

Start scanning boot sectors:
Boot sector 'HDD0(C:, ":)'
    [INFO]      No virus was found!

The scan of running processes will be started:
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '52' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '34' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'atiesrxx.exe' - '26' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '86' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '90' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '79' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '139' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '71' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'spoolsv.exe' - '90' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'sched.exe' - '73' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'taskhost.exe' - '58' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'Dwm.exe' - '34' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'Explorer.EXE' - '160' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '66' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'armsvc.exe' - '28' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'Fuel.Service.exe' - '61' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'avguard.exe' - '116' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'ASGT.exe' - '15' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '36' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'HiPatchService.exe' - '65' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'RAVCpl64.exe' - '43' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'HydraDM.exe' - '36' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'HydraDM64.exe' - '23' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'MOM.exe' - '76' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '50' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'Avira.ServiceHost.exe' - '119' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'CCC.exe' - '252' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'taskeng.exe' - '31' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'avgnt.exe' - '89' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'avshadow.exe' - '35' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'SearchIndexer.exe' - '59' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '37' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '52' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'WUDFHost.exe' - '36' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'wmpnetwk.exe' - '67' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'Avira.Systray.exe' - '155' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'svchost.exe' - '28' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'firefox.exe' - '149' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'firefox.exe' - '80' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'firefox.exe' - '98' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'firefox.exe' - '98' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'firefox.exe' - '101' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'firefox.exe' - '112' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'firefox.exe' - '101' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'qbittorrent.exe' - '71' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'SearchProtocolHost.exe' - '42' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'SearchFilterHost.exe' - '27' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'avscan.exe' - '68' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'avscan.exe' - '124' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'smss.exe' - '2' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'csrss.exe' - '18' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'wininit.exe' - '26' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'csrss.exe' - '18' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'services.exe' - '33' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'lsass.exe' - '66' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'lsm.exe' - '16' Module(s) have been scanned
Scan process 'winlogon.exe' - '31' Module(s) have been scanned

Starting to scan executable files (registry):
The registry was scanned ( '1977' files ).


Starting the file scan:

Begin scan in 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil32_29_0_0_113_Plugin.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\APRP\aprp.exe'
Begin scan in '"C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\Antivirus\avgnt.exe"'
Search path "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\Antivirus\avgnt.exe" could not be opened!
System error [3]: The system cannot find the path specified.
Begin scan in 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\appidpolicyconverter.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\appidcertstorecheck.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\aitagent.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\CompatTelRunner.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\BthUdTask.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\System32\wsqmcons.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\defrag.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\DFDWiz.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\System32\LocationNotifications.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\ehome\mcupdate.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\ehome\ehrec.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\lpremove.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\gatherNetworkInfo.vbs'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\System32\powercfg.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\RAServer.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\sc.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\schtasks.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\system32\wermgr.exe'
Begin scan in 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe"'
Search path C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe" could not be opened!
System error [2]: The system cannot find the file specified.
Begin scan in 'C:\Windows\System32\sdclt.exe'


End of the scan: Wednesday, April 04, 2018  17:45
Used time: 03:39 Minute(s)

The scan has been done completely.

      0 Scanned directories
   2954 Files were scanned
      0 Viruses and/or unwanted programs were found
      0 Files were classified as suspicious
      0 Files were deleted
      0 Viruses and unwanted programs were repaired
      0 Files were moved to quarantine
      0 Files were renamed
      0 Files cannot be scanned
   2954 Files not concerned
     11 Archives were scanned
      0 Warnings
      0 Notes
```


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as the laptop key is not an OEM license that is fine. It would be a good idea to move to the SSD with a fresh install of Windows.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

I did. And holy **** is this fast... I have Windows 10 Pro on the ssd, and it's flying. Now, I still have the old hdd with windows 7 on there. I need to get most of that stuff over there. I have an external hdd and figured I'd do it old school way less there was a better way... 

So, should I upgrade the graphics card and if so what? r9 280x? That looks affordable for myself.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

R9 280 or 290 is a great card and well priced as so many of these new cards are so expensive these days.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

No point in making a new post so I'll continue with this one on my current upgrading project. 

Everything is running smooth as hell, but I do have one issue I'm running into. While playing path of exile the graphics become blurry and pixelated. The game itself continues to run smooth and doesn't freeze or anything but I get these spots of blurry periods. I'm assuming possibly it's just straining my graphics card, or my card simply not keeping up? Well I'm definitely wanting to upgrade my card anyhow. 

It's already been mentioned R9 280 and 290 are decent cards for the price. I found some on amazon used and they seem alright. 

I figure I want to continue this upgrade project and get my rig really killing it. So I just acquired a newegg credit card. I'll be using dual monitors and would like to be able to run any and all games. Course I've already mentioned the majority of what I run, I don't want my upgrades to be limited to "it should run what you're doing." I want to be able to run all games seamlessly, multiple screens, etc. 

So that being said graphics card. Newegg.com. Budget 600$. Suggestions? 

Whatever I decide for graphics card (with yalls expert suggestions), I will purchase, then once that is payed off in a couple months I'll move onto the next component to upgrade.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I wouldn't spend more on the card than the whole pc is worth this is all you need:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814126243
IMHO.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> I wouldn't spend more on the card than the whole pc is worth this is all you need:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814126243
> IMHO.


When a super expensive card would obviously bring the price of the whole PC up but I do get what you're saying. 

Alright so this card should have no problem dual monitor while gaming, and handle any current games, etc? And this is a significant upgrade to my current card right? 

Lastly I know this isn't really a tech question but maybe you might have an answer. Newegg c/c says for no interest if payed within 6 months "Offer applies only to single-receipt qualifying purchases." Think that's for all items on newegg so long as they fit the price amount requirement?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

shewillnotdie said:


> When a super expensive card would obviously bring the price of the whole PC up but I do get what you're saying.
> 
> Alright so this card should have no problem dual monitor while gaming, and handle any current games, etc? And this is a significant upgrade to my current card right?  Yes!
> 
> Lastly I know this isn't really a tech question but maybe you might have an answer. Newegg c/c says for no interest if payed within 6 months "Offer applies only to single-receipt qualifying purchases." Think that's for all items on newegg so long as they fit the price amount requirement? That one I can't answer but there is a chat there you can ask that question of


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

ORDERED! Thanks for all the feedback man. What do you think would be a wise investment after the graphics card? I know I'm getting ahead of myself but working on the ole rig and upgrading is so addicting! :whistling:

I was thinking potentially a 32" monitor for my bottom screen and doing the 24" above instead of the 22" and 24" combo I'm going to be doing this week when my mount gets here. 

Or maybe upgrade the 4x 2gb rams to 4x 4gb ram.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not sure moving to 16 Gb would make a big difference on Windows 7 with that cpu. Next thing that would give you a big speed bump would be Ssd drive for OS and programs. Again using two monitors that are very different in size would annoy me rather than add anything.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Not sure moving to 16 Gb would make a big difference on Windows 7 with that cpu. Next thing that would give you a big speed bump would be Ssd drive for OS and programs. Again using two monitors that are very different in size would annoy me rather than add anything.


But see beginning of my post? I am running windows 10 now, on the new ssd I just bought. :grin: So 16 gb of ram? :devil: The two are only 2" difference I don't think that'll really bother me. Specially considering I've been using like an old 15" as my second monitor with my current setup. Mounts probably in my mail box I just havent had time to check mail with both jobs! Tomorrow night for sure though.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

OK fine I missed that then ram is the next place to go...I use 16Gb in my desktops and laptops but I am on Windows 10 which can much better appreciate 16 gb ram.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> OK fine I missed that then ram is the next place to go...I use 16Gb in my desktops and laptops but I am on Windows 10 which can much better appreciate 16 gb ram.


K cool man. You sorta got me thinking about this whole monitor size thing now... Lol. Plus, my new desk is 3' deep. So I'm further away from the monitor and 22" is sorta hard to see. So I'm thinking if I'm gonna upgrade size I might as well get even sizes like what you mentioned. I'm thinking about buying maybe two of these: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236302R and mounting them above each other. What do you think?

Then I'll do the ram upgrade. I'm thinking I'll just buy the same brand that I currently have just the next one up. Like these.https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA85V3RB2276&cm_re=g_skill_ripjaw_X-_-20-231-428-_-Product


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great ram go for it! Asus has great monitors and that is a great price for 27" again go for it. Yeah looking at two different size monitors would make me crazy so again you have the right idea IMHO.


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Great ram go for it! Asus has great monitors and that is a great price for 27" again go for it. Yeah looking at two different size monitors would make me crazy so again you have the right idea IMHO.


Just bought two of the monitors. 285$ for both free shipping. Really can't go wrong there! I'll buy the ram probably when I get payed again. I'm definitely going to buy another one of the mounts I purchased off ebay, that's way they come the same distance off the wall and I can tilt the top one down 15 degrees. And I'll get some long hdmi cords so I can run them threw the wall.


----------

